# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Heated Bed Designed Specifically For the Micro!

## compwizard7

Check it out, I know you will love it!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ated-print-bed

----------

